# Démarrer et éteindre son mac à distance ?



## Metteri (25 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je suis assez bluffé par l'espace .mac et notamment la possibilité d'accéder à un mac par un autre mac. Néanmoins je me demandais s'il était possible de commander l'activation d'un mac à distance ou comment envoyer un signal par déclencher l'allumage du mac ?

Genre, je suis en bretagne avec mon portable mac. Je veux accéder à mon imac à paris. J'envoie un signal pour activer l'imac et pouvoir y accéder du portable
Est ce possible ou je rêve ?

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2007)

Sans LOM tu rêves, et seul les xserve l'ont&#8230;


----------



## sebaurel (5 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Sans LOM tu rêves, et seul les xserve l'ont



Ce sujet m'intéresse car justement, j'ai un xserve (Dual 1.33GHz PowerPC G4) ! Mais je n'y arrive pas, je l'éteins, mais impossible de le relancer !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2008)

Je sais pas si c'était géré avec le xserve G4&#8230;


----------



## Remydedez (8 Janvier 2008)

donc c'est impossible d'éteindre un imac à distance ?


----------



## vleroy (8 Janvier 2008)

sebaurel a dit:


> Ce sujet m'intéresse car justement, j'ai un xserve (Dual 1.33GHz PowerPC G4) ! Mais je n'y arrive pas, je l'éteins, mais impossible de le relancer !



Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir un xserve et de l'éteindre????


----------



## danao (29 Janvier 2008)

Attention on parle de l'allumer pas de l'éteindre, pour l'éteindreje pense que tu peux te connecter en ssh sur ton serveur et faire un poweroff.

Mais.., je suis nouveau dans le monde magique de Mac, dans linux c'est possible.


----------



## Meow the Catz (11 Janvier 2010)

Désolé de relancer ce sujet un peu ancien, mais ça m'intéresse toujours.
Les PC de maintenant ont quasi tous l'option wake on lan (wol) sur leur carte réseau, donc en connaissant l'adresse MAC d'une machine, on peut la lancer à distance.

Quid pour un Mac, qui n'est pas un serveur ?

J'utilise un logiciel pour prendre le contrôle de ma machine à distance, mais si elle est éteinte le logiciel ne peut s'y connecter.

Certes je pourrais laisser mon Mac allumé toute la journée, mais :
- ça demande aussi de désactiver la mise en veille, car le Mac en veille mon logiciel n'arrive plus à s'y connecter non plus
- et ce n'est pas très économe en énergie, laisser un mac allumé toute la journée si par exemple j'ai juste besoin de m'y connecter 5 mns.

Donc y a t-il une solution pour les iMac ?

Merci

(et s'il est vrai que la solution n'existe que pour xserve, c'est assez bizarre... car un serveur est sensé être allumé 24/24, donc le rallumer via le réseau ça ne sert à rien... moi dans notre réseau PC on est tous en wol, sauf le serveur, je n'ai jamais besoin de l'allumer à distance. Le redémarrer, oui, mais pas besoin de wol pour ça)


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2010)

...idem cela m'intéresse aussi!!! ... j'essaye d'avoir une réponse depuis un bout de temps maintenant mais sans succès, j'ai posté un autre message ici, hélas sans suite...


----------



## Fil de Brume (21 Janvier 2010)

Quand même un comble que le premier PC venu pas cher de nos jours, on puisse le réveiller en WOL, toutes les cartes réseau PC sont WOL... et que ça ne soit pas possible avec un Mac  Sauf à avoir un mac serveur, et franchement le WOL sur un serveur qui est censé être allumé 24/24 ça sert pas à grand chose, voir à rien du tout ^^


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2010)

WOL

En fait, on allume ou on réveille l'ordinateur via le réseau ???


----------



## charlyfr13 (21 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,
pour repondre a ta question, moi j'utile loginme.
cela me permet de pouvoir acceder a mon ordi de la maison quand je suis au bureau. 
Je peux l'allumer (sortie de veille), ou l'eteindre (mise en veille ou enteindre completement).
a essayer...
en esperant avoir repondue a ta question.
charly


PS : Gratuit pour Mac et Iphone....


----------



## Fil de Brume (21 Janvier 2010)

Pareil j'utilise loginme, par contre ça permet de prendre le contrôle de l'ordi, pas de l'éteindre et l'allumer, ou alors j'ai raté un truc...

Bon, l'éteindre ok, en prenant le contrôle et en l'éteignant manuellement, mais pas de possibilité de l'éteindre sans prendre le contrôle...

Là j'aimerais bien reboot mon mac à distance car il s'est mis dans un état où je ne peux plus en prendre le contrôle, je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe... mais sans en prendre le contrôle je ne sais pas comment le redémarrer, c'est le cercle vicieux ^^


Edit : ah j'ai trouvé comment le redémarrer... par contre ce que j'aimerais c'est arriver à le démarrer à distance quand il est éteint, je vais fouiller dans les options WOL... bon faut-il encore que mon mac soit compatible


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est expliqué dans mon lien, paragraphe OS X. Mais il faut passer par ARD.


----------



## Fil de Brume (21 Janvier 2010)

Bah le lien dit juste que ARD permet d'envoyer des magic packets, mais qu'il y a des shareware / freeware dispo.

Accessoirement moi j'ai besoin d'envoyer un magic packet à mon mac à partir d'un PC, donc me faut des logiciels PC. Mais j'ai un logiciel qui envoie un magic packet... j'ai configuré mon routeur freebox pour faire proxy wol. Mais faudra que j'attende demain pour tester, car faut que je reboot ma freebox et je ne peux pas faire ça à distance


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Bah le lien dit juste que ARD permet d'envoyer des magic packets, mais qu'il y a des shareware / freeware dispo.
> 
> Accessoirement moi j'ai besoin d'envoyer un magic packet à mon mac à partir d'un PC, donc me faut des logiciels PC. Mais j'ai un logiciel qui envoie un magic packet... j'ai configuré mon routeur freebox pour faire proxy wol. Mais faudra que j'attende demain pour tester, car faut que je reboot ma freebox et je ne peux pas faire ça à distance



Ah oki... tiens nous au courant


----------



## Fil de Brume (21 Janvier 2010)

Oui je vous dirais...
J'ai jamais envoyé un paquet wol à partir d'internet, toujours en réseau local, donc faudra que je fouille un peu pour voir comment envoyer le paquet à une adresse IP précise... ^^


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2010)

J'espère que tu as une IP WAN fixe


----------



## Fil de Brume (22 Janvier 2010)

Je suis chez Free, donc j'ai une IP fixe, et mon mac a une IP fixe dans le réseau local, oui.
Bon premier test, échec. J'ai modifié la config de mon routeur, faudra que je le reboot.

Mais peut-être que je vais essayer d'envoyer un magic packet dans mon réseau local, voir si ça le réveille, comme ça je saurais si ça vient du routeur ou pas.

Y a t-il moyen de voir si mon mac gère ou pas le WOL ? Car si la carte ethernet ne gère pas le WOL, ça ne sert à rien d'essayer ^^

(Je ne parle pas du WOL en wifi, qui est encore autre chose, mon mac est connecté en ethernet, et j'ai même désactivé le wifi du mac, pas besoin)

Merci


----------



## Goliath (22 Janvier 2010)

...en LAN cest possible avec WakeUp, par contre en WAN je nai pas encore trouvé la possibilité de 'réveiller' mon système... mis à part quon arrive pas à comprendre si cela est possible en WAN, mais est-ce que le fait davoir un service en ligne de gestion d'adresse IP dynamique (DynDNS, No-ip, ...) plutôt quune adresse IP fixe cela reviendrait au même discours?


----------



## NightWalker (22 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Y a t-il moyen de voir si mon mac gère ou pas le WOL ? Car si la carte ethernet ne gère pas le WOL, ça ne sert à rien d'essayer ^^



Normalement si l'option est proposée dans les préférences système d'OS X, c'est le WOL est géré. La question qui se poser après c'est "Est-ce que Apple utilise le même protocôle WOL ?"


----------



## Goliath (22 Janvier 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Normalement si l'option est proposée dans les préférences système d'OS X, c'est le WOL est géré. La question qui se poser après c'est "Est-ce que Apple utilise le même protocôle WOL ?"



...je ne le vois proposé nulle part dans les prefs....


----------



## bluenotee (22 Janvier 2010)

Pour envoyer un paquet magique depuis Internet :

http://www.depicus.com/wake-on-lan/woli.aspx


----------



## NightWalker (22 Janvier 2010)

Goliath a dit:


> ...je ne le vois proposé nulle part dans les prefs....



"via the OS X System Preferences Energy Saver panel, in the Options tab. Marking the Wake for Ethernet network administrator access checkbox enables Wake-on-LAN"

Je ne peux pas vérifier, je suis sur pc là au travail...


----------



## Goliath (22 Janvier 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> "via the OS X System Preferences Energy Saver panel, in the Options tab. Marking the Wake for Ethernet network administrator access checkbox enables Wake-on-LAN"
> 
> Je ne peux pas vérifier, je suis sur pc là au travail...



...oui ok, chez moi l'option a toujours été coché, mais on parle toujours de remise en route du système en loca (wake on LAN)


----------



## arbaot (23 Janvier 2010)

Le wake on line Mac gère par défaut  la sortie de veille (Réactiver après une mise en veille)

*aide :*


> Réactivation pour accès réseau
> Sélectionnez cette option si vous souhaitez que d'autres utilisateurs puissent accéder aux ressources partagées de votre ordinateur, tels que les imprimantes ou les listes de lecture iTunes en partage, même _lorsque votre ordinateur est en mode veille._



 pas le boot (start-up) du système comme le fait la programmation/planification


> Planification
> Cliquez sur ce bouton pour planifier au quotidien la mise en veille, l'allumage ou l'extinction de votre ordinateur.



j'ai le souvenir de modem RTC qui pouvait commander un boot de l'ordi
on appel une fois ça lance l'ordi est on rappel qq minutes plus tard pour établir la connexion


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est bien dommage quand on pense que le boot à distance via wol est quelque chose de présent sur tous les PC actuellement 

Et utilisé régulièrement dans mon entreprise, pour allumer les ordinateurs le week end, leur faire un scan antivirus, puis les éteindre...


----------



## NightWalker (27 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> C'est bien dommage quand on pense que le boot à distance via wol est quelque chose de présent sur tous les PC actuellement
> 
> Et utilisé régulièrement dans mon entreprise, pour allumer les ordinateurs le week end, leur faire un scan antivirus, puis les éteindre...



Mais ça marche aussi sur les machines Apple depuis pas mal de temps, sauf qu'il faut passer par Apple Remote Desktop.


----------



## Goliath (28 Janvier 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Mais ça marche aussi sur les machines Apple depuis pas mal de temps, sauf qu'il faut passer par Apple Remote Desktop.



...tu peux en dire en peu plus? comment faut-il s'y prendre?


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Janvier 2010)

Mais ARD c'est un truc payant, le WOL c'est gratuit... les machines apple sont donc incapables de recevoir et traiter un magic packet ?


----------



## Goliath (28 Janvier 2010)

...en tout cas moi je n'ai encore aucune solution comment réveiller mon Mac en WAN... et je suppose que c'est le cas pour pas mal d'autres macusers...


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Mais ARD c'est un truc payant, le WOL c'est gratuit... les machines apple sont donc incapables de recevoir et traiter un magic packet ?



WOL n'est pas un logiciel, c'est une "technologie" ou une méthode qui permet de réveiller une machine via une connexion réseau local (LAN). La méthod pour réveiller consiste à envoyer un "magic packet" vers la machine qu'on souhaite réveiller via le reseau local. 

Sur PC, il existe différents logiciels gratuits ou payant pour envoyer ce packet magique. Sur Mac, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'existe qu'une seule solution, il faut utiliser le logiciel AppleRemoteDesktop.


----------



## fpoil (28 Janvier 2010)

Réveiller un mac via un lan : pas compliqué. En WAN, jamais testé.

Eteindre un mac via lan : j'ai installé un petit script gratuit trouvable sur le net (je ne me rappelle pas du nom mais une fois rentré chez moi je peux le fournir si cela intéresse quelqu'un) qui via un accès ssh éteint un mac (testé depuis un asrock ion 330 sous ubuntu utilisé en média center).

Allumer un mac via lan : jamais réussi à trouver une solution gratuite


----------



## Goliath (28 Janvier 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Sur Mac, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'existe qu'une seule solution, il faut utiliser le logiciel AppleRemoteDesktop.



...et ça se passe comment avec ARD puisque mon Mac est branché en DHCP sur un routeur avec un adresse ip dynamique, faut-il avoir recours à un service en ligne de gestion d'adresse IP dynamique comme DynDNS ou No-IP?


----------



## arbaot (28 Janvier 2010)

Apple Remote
Desktop
Administrator Guide
Version 3.3
P 146


> *You cannot wake* computers connected to the network by AirPort or *computers that aren&#8217;t on your local subnet*. Apple Remote Desktop uses a &#8220;wakeonlan&#8221; packet *to wake sleeping* client computers. The packet can only be delivered by way of a local broadcast address, so it* only works on a local area network*. Also,* the network hardware still needs to be powered to receive and act on the packet*. AirPort and other wireless network interfaces completely power down on sleep and therefore can&#8217;t receive or act on a wakeonlan packet.




question : comment savoir si la carte réseau d'un mac éteint  est active ?
(afin qu'elle puisse interpréter le "packet"


----------



## Goliath (29 Janvier 2010)

...bon, apparemment là c'est clair, ARD ne peut pas activer le système en veille via WAN :sleep:


----------



## groovdam (31 Janvier 2010)

Je traduis: c'est possible mais seulement sur un reseau local sans passer par WIFI puisqu'airport n'est pas alimenté quand l'ordi est en veille. Il doit etre possible de creer une forme de reseau local avec differentes machines dispersées sur le net je pense. Mais alors j'imagine que ca implique de reactiver ou de suspendre l'ordi cible toujours a partir de la ou des memes machines.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h04 ----------

http://maxao.free.fr/index.php?itemid=7[/URL]


----------



## Goliath (31 Janvier 2010)

...depuis le début on demande la solution en WAN et non en LAN, on le sait que c'est possible en LAN...


----------



## arbaot (31 Janvier 2010)

peut-être un élément de réponse dans le readme de

http://gsd.di.uminho.pt/jpo/software/wakeonlan/downloads/wakeonlan-0.40.tar.gz

trouvé en lien sur http://maxao.free.fr/index.php?itemid=7


----------



## Fil de Brume (31 Janvier 2010)

Goliath a dit:


> ...depuis le début on demande la solution en WAN et non en LAN, on le sait que c'est possible en LAN...



Ben moi, gratuitement, en LAN, je ne sais pas comment faire... j'ai essayé d'envoyer un magick packet à mon iMac en LAN, à partir d'un poste sous windows, mon mac ne s'est pas réveillé...


----------



## Goliath (31 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Ben moi, gratuitement, en LAN, je ne sais pas comment faire... j'ai essayé d'envoyer un magick packet à mon iMac en LAN, à partir d'un poste sous windows, mon mac ne s'est pas réveillé...



...sous OS X et en LAN j'ai donné la réponse plus haut...


----------



## arbaot (31 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Ben moi, gratuitement, en LAN, je ne sais pas comment faire... j'ai essayé d'envoyer un magick packet à mon iMac en LAN, à partir d'un poste sous windows, mon mac ne s'est pas *réveillé*...



réveillé => sortie de veille ou démarré?
sortie de veille(wake up) : possible 
démarrer (start up) à distance un mac : la doc en ligne (que j'ai pu lire) n'est pas catégorique 


magic packet UDP Wakeonlan depuis un Pc :http://gsd.di.uminho.pt/jpo/software/wakeonlan/


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Février 2010)

Goliath a dit:


> ...sous OS X et en LAN j'ai donné la réponse plus haut...


Sauf que ton WakeUp c'est un programme mac, et que moi j'ai besoin de pouvoir réveiller mon Mac à partir d'un PC.

De plus ton wakeup indique dans sa description que ça permet de sortir un mac de son état de veille, pas que ça permet de "l'allumer" s'il est éteint.

(Et je ne peux pas tester pour voir si ça marche, vu que je n'ai qu'un seul Mac à la maison)

Normalement un ordinateur est censé pouvoir s'allumer quand on lui envoie un magic packet correspondant à son adresse MAC, ben en tout cas j'ai essayé à partir de mon PC en réseau local, ça ne marche pas.

J'ai pas testé pour le sortir juste de sa veille, faudra que je voie si ça marche...


----------



## Goliath (1 Février 2010)

.... mon premier post évoquait une remise en activité de mon système en veille, je néteins quasi jamais mes machines elles restent en veille et je nai malheureusement aucun PC à ma disposition pour tester ton problème néanmoins essaye de voir ici si tu trouves un logiciel qui pourrait répondre à tes besoins...

... et toujours pas de solution pour réveiller un système en WAN... je me demande si labonnement PRO de LogMeIn le permet, quelquun aurait-il déjà essayé?


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Février 2010)

Etant soucieux des économies d'énergie, et aussi tout simplement pour ne pas laisser allumer une machine sans nécessité, je les éteints  Car une machine en veille consomme plus, et s'use plus vite aussi ^^ Donc je ne vais pas laisser mon iMac en veille en permanence, et ce qui s'applique à mon iMac le sera encore plus vrai avec mon futur MBP, qui est encore moins destiné à rester allumé en permanence qu'un iMac.

LogMe IN Pro n'existe pas encore pour Mac, ou alors c'est très récent, mais après discussion avec leur support, ils n'ont pas de solution pour réveiller un mac à distance.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Etant soucieux des économies d'énergie, et aussi tout simplement pour ne pas laisser allumer une machine sans nécessité, je les éteints  Car une machine en veille consomme plus, et s'use plus vite aussi ^^



Détrompes toi, pourqu'un PC puisse détecter le WOL, la circuiterie de la carte réseau et le bios doit être alimenté. Aucune chance sinon de détecter quoi que ce soit. C'est une sorte de veille profonde sur les machines Apple.


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Février 2010)

Et est-ce qu'un ordinateur dans cet état de veille profond chauffe ? Je parle, par rapport à un mac en état de simple veille donc, la veille qui coupe les disques durs par exemple.

Certes il y a un peu de courant qui passe, mais je comparerais ça à un magnétoscope ou enregistreur quelconque en veille.

Quand j'éteins un PC pour qu'il se mette dans cet état de veille, tout se coupe, et le PC ne fait plus aucun bruit. Ventilateur coupé aussi.

Pour le mac je ne sais pas... je ne sais pas jusqu'à quel point un mac peut se mettre en veille. Quand j'éteins mon imac via le menu, il se met en veille, ou alors il s'éteint ?


----------



## Goliath (1 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Et est-ce qu'un ordinateur dans cet état de veille profond chauffe ?


Nullement


Fil de Brume a dit:


> Quand j'éteins un PC pour qu'il se mette dans cet état de veille, tout se coupe, et le PC ne fait plus aucun bruit. Ventilateur coupé aussi.


idem pour Mac

...pour exemple, j'ai un G3 blanc-bleu qui est éteint en moyenne 1 fois par mois et jamais un seul souci, un vrai char d'assaut...


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Février 2010)

Et au niveau des ordinateurs portables, un portable en veille profonde, ça consomme beaucoup ? Ou alors il vaut mieux l'éteindre complètement ?

D'ailleurs comment reconnaître un mac éteint complètement d'un mac en veille profonde ?

Et donc si je ne veux pas éteindre mon mac, mais que je veux juste le mettre en veille profonde, je fais comment ?

Ah et d'ailleurs à quoi ça sert de ne pas éteindre un mac ? Je veux dire, s'il est en veille profonde, il n'a aucune appli qui travaille en tâche de fond, pas d'accès réseau, rien, donc pourquoi ne pas l'éteindre complètement ?

Merci


----------



## Goliath (1 Février 2010)

... sur desktop et portable quand le système est en veille tas un voyant qui clignote lentement, comme une lente respiration, comme quelqu'un qui dort quoi... à toi de voir si tu veux léteindre ou le mettre en veille, cest un peu comme mettre ta téloche en standby, lavantage cest que tu nas pas de démarrage à attendre, un coup de pouce sur la touche denvoi et ton système est prêt!


> LogMeIn Pro Mac


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Février 2010)

Et donc un iMac ou un MBP en veille ça consomme quoi ? Presque rien ?
Moi la TV je l'éteins complètement en fait... et un mac ça démarre vite


----------



## Goliath (1 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> ...et un mac ça démarre vite



...pas aussi vite que s'il est en veille...

...regarde ici...


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Février 2010)

C'est pour ça aussi que j'éteins la TV avec le bouton et que je ne la laisse pas en veille, mais faudrait que je m'achète un wattmètre 

Ma TV a aussi une option pour démarrer plus vite, mais qui consomme plus, option que je n'active pas.

C'est fou qu'un ordi consomme même éteint, que les fabricants ne prévoient pas que ça ne pompe pas de courant...


----------



## Goliath (20 Juillet 2010)

...je relance ce long post puisqu'à ce jour je n'ai pas encore trouvé de réponse...
...est-ce qu'il y a des nouvelles pour relancer un Mac en veille sur un réseau Wan... ?


----------



## atari.fr (27 Juillet 2010)

WOL c'est le reveil par lan (RJ45 )
comment se nomme le Wake on wifi ? 

Par ailleurs quand on dit reveil, l'ordi s'allume depuis une extinction ou se reveille depuis une mise en veille ?

merci


----------



## nameless93 (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle dans l'univers mac, j'ai installé logmein qui permet de prendre le contrôle de l'ordi mais pas lorsqu'il est éteint si? j'aimerais également savoir comment faire un wol sur un pc : doit on forcément avoir accès physiquement à cet ordi (pour configurer le bios), et une fois le bios configuré, a-t-on besoin d'un logiciel ou est-ce que ça se fait simplement via un accès internet? et est-il possible de réveiller un pc à partir d'un mac? merci de vos réponses


----------



## imac2012 (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

Pour moi le WOL sur le nouvel Imac ne fonctionne pas. Dans les paramètres d'economiseur d'énergie l'option "Réactiver lors des accès réseau" est bien coché. Que se soit en veille ou éteint, la carte réseau est désactivée, c'est pour cela que ça ne fonctionne pas. Si quelqu'un trouve une solution...

Merci et bonne soirée.


----------



## lolipale (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas actuellement de solution.
Vous pouvez reveiller un Mac mais pas l'allumer à distance.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas des PC.
La raison du choix d'Apple m'échappe depuis des lustres ...
Cordialement


----------



## CBi (6 Janvier 2013)

Si il s'agit de sortir de veille et pas de démarrer une machine éteinte, par exemple pour accéder à son mac domestique depuis l'extérieur, iChat fonctionne très bien =

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/partage-decran-sans-mobileme-1202713.html


----------

